# Культурный раздел > Литература >  Раздача книг (tra-ta-ta)

## tra-ta-ta

*Здесь буду выкладывать книги.*

_tra-ta-ta добавил 04.04.2010 в 00:23_
Михаил Герштейн
Тайны НЛО и пришельцев
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_tra-ta-ta добавил 04.04.2010 в 00:23_

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_tra-ta-ta добавил 04.04.2010 в 00:24_

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_tra-ta-ta добавил 04.04.2010 в 00:24_

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## tra-ta-ta

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## tra-ta-ta

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## tra-ta-ta

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_tra-ta-ta добавил 04.04.2010 в 00:33_

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## tra-ta-ta

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*
Генри Уоррен младший
Алгоритмические трюки для програмистов*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## tra-ta-ta

*Теппервайн Курт
Суперинтуиция* 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## tra-ta-ta

Ссылка для скачивания:	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## tra-ta-ta

Ссылка для скачивания:	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## tra-ta-ta

Ссылка для скачивания:	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Alex

Спасибо большое - весьма кстати, сел за освоение, а тут и книга толковая

----------

